

IPhone: Still the Best Mobile Keyboard - schvenk
http://operationproject.com/2013/iphone-still-the-best-mobile-keyboard/

======
lsiebert
It's clear from some of the authors other posts that he's not merely an apple
fan boy... I believe he really likes the iphone design choices personally.

However several of his criticisms are problematic. First he brings of several
issues with swype, but these apply only to the swype implementation of sliding
to type. Swype is only one company working on this. It's not clear that his
criticisms can be made to apply to the whole sliding to type concept itself.

1 and 2 in swiftkey's flow work as he seems to want them. You see a preview in
the preview bar of what will be entered as you move your finger. It changes as
you move your finger over each letter.

3, the 1 finger complaint can be addressed at least in part with keymonk which
allows 2 handed swyping.

His complaints about next word completion, as well as his complaints about
swype both ignore something basic that is well understood on the android side.
These things represent a choice.

Not every user will find benefit in these things. But those that do can take
advantage of them, while those with an iphone are limited to what the iphone
has to offer.

It's not clear to me why he suggests the phone keyboard is best. He doesn't
list any advantages specific to it, and arguably it lacks customization. It's
certainly good enough for most people, but being good enough for most people
isn't the same as being the best.

